# I just got prescribed xanax bars (pies)



## grapesnowcone (May 12, 2012)

...but i really need them. Bad.

Since I've been having mental breakdowns and shit i had an emergency visit with my psych doctor.. I told her about trying xanax on the street and how it actually made me feel good, and the doc came through.. I didnt get labeled a drug seeker, and she prescribed me 2mg xanax twice a day.. They work, if any of you have bad anxiety, try to get on them.. I'm actually doing pretty good after being on suicide watch and observation..


----------



## donkeyshow (May 12, 2012)

They do work. I've never abused them to get high, although I've heard you can if you take enough. I only took them for 3 weeks at a quarter of the dose you. The doctor also prescribed me citalopram which seemed to help after I quit taking the xanax. I didn't take the xanax long enough to become addicted to them though thank god, because I hear that getting off them is HELL. I took the citalopram 20mg daily for about 6 months, and during that time I only had a couple panic attacks but no where near as bad as the ones that took me to the a DR asking for help. I quit taking the citalopram about 3 weeks ago now and the withdrawl from that was fucking weird. 

Basically what I'm saying is GOOD that you found something to help your anxiety. I recommend that once you've been feeling better you try to get to the bottom of what is causing the anxiety and either accept it or try to change it because those pills they give you will eventually turn you into an emotionless zombie. You will at some point have to get off of them.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 12, 2012)

the only problem with zannies and benzo's in general is trying to get off of them at some point..
benzo withdrawals, as well as booze, are the two that can kill you if you try it cold turkey.. that shit's no joke. and you're on a pretty high dose imo, so that shit is not going to be easy at all if at anytime in the future you want to give it go and not use them

i wish you the best of luck with the anxiety though..


----------



## testtime (May 13, 2012)

Not arguing against your caution, mind you, but I seem to recall barbiturates as having the highest lethal withdrawel potential (ahh, the good/bad old days, red devils (seconal), yellow jackets (nembutal), goofballs(no fucking clue)). Of course, it seems kids today don't play with those so much, since the basic prescriptions for them have dropped in favor of Lunesta and Ambian (no fun) (shakes Lunesta bottle, looks sadly at it) and other likes it.

Dammit, I want some qualudes. Who the hell can get qualudes anymore, or is there some "equivalent" candy I should try?


----------



## grapesnowcone (May 13, 2012)

I dunno about the ludes man..


..but, these xanax help me and I dont plan on coming off them for a long time.. I'm not going to abuse them, I take them as prescribed.. I'm also done with other drugs, except for maybe weed sometimes.. I think my constant use of dxm and diphenhydramine has caused some sort of brain change or some shit.. I cant explain it.. but I'm completely done with abusing drugs like opana, benzos, morphine and the like.. I cant do it anymore..


----------



## 2fast92 (May 13, 2012)

Benzos are the only thing that helps with my anxiety but my doctor won't prescribe them to me because I drink and smoke.


----------



## Skuxx (May 13, 2012)

my problem is that I would take more than prescribed...... run out before refilll dates.... plus benzo withdrawal is a bitch. almost as bad as opiate withdrawal (Yes i've been hooked on everything) and i know they can be worse than opiate withdrawal, causing death.... but for me.... methadone is the worst withdrawal.... followed by xanax..... followed by alcohol........ you're tolerance will go up....... you won't get the same effects from the same amount prescribed..... you'll get higher doses........ eventually want to go to lower dose....... and THAT will be the bitch.

good thing i get shit cheaper on the streets anyways (no insurance/ i buy bulk)

as for you saying you are done abusing drugs....... yeah..... i've said that 1,000,000 times...... especially if i've taken some xanax. you're just legally high right now...... you'll suffer the consequences like everyone else. good luck. (dxm and diphenahydramine????) you have a lot to experience......


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2012)

You are not gonna enjoy comming off them, I had a short script for them after the heart attack.
And I went pretty apeshit temper wise when it stopped. I didn't at the time realise what was in the tablets as it was branded xandox or something.
If two weeks of that stuff does this, I don't want to know the long term concequence.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 15, 2012)

Barb withdrawal is worse but they're pretty much nonexistent these days. GHB is even worse.
live never heard anyone say opioid w/d was worse. What where you coming off?


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (May 16, 2012)

nah man fuck benzo's 
we godda keep it natural 
anxiety is your inner brain's way of telling you your a pussy


----------



## grapesnowcone (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words.. I am no pussy.. I'm a 6'1" 250 pound killer.. And guess what, I'm not really in a wheelchair.. So fuck you..


----------

